# Puppyhome neede



## measlesmum (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I'm a new member, based in Kalamata.

Can anyone offer a home to a 2 month old male puppy, currently living in a cactus grove near my house.
You can see photos of him on the PhotoBucket website or on the <snip>website.

I'm happy to deliver him anywhere within reasonable driving distance - even as far as Athens if necessary. 
Additionally, I'm willing to train him for free. (I was a dog trainer in England).

Please help if you can before one of my neighbours poisons him, as they do the stray cats here.

Thanks,


----------



## scoobie (May 25, 2009)

measlesmum said:


> HI
> There is an aminal charity in Kalamata who may be able to help you. Search on
> or just to a google search for animal charity Kalamata. The person they give is called John Blackwell 27210 97524.
> Though if it is anything like where we live they may not have anyone to take the dog, so the best you could do is put food and water out for it and maybe an area of shelter. Most dogs are happy to be outside and it bothers us far more than them, the most important thing is food and water.


----------



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

I saw the adorable puppy on the other site. He is so sweet. I really wish I could take him, but we travel and already have a dog. There are so many stray dogs here. It's nice to know there are people out there that care enough to do what you are doing for this little guy.


----------

